# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaginale schimmelinfectie

## elinlicious

ik had eigelijk maar 1 vraag; is een schimmelinfectie (in de vagina) besmettelijk?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ja,
meestal wordt bij een schimmelinfectie ook de partner behandeld, zo niet dan hou je de schimmelinfectie in stand.

----------


## elinlicious

oke bedankt  :Stick Out Tongue:  waarmee kan je het dan 't beste behandelen dan? want ik gebruik nu een voetschimmel creme, maar de het zit niet op m'n voet het helpt wel, maar mischien is er ergens een beter product.

----------


## sietske763

het beste middel is canesten creme, kan je zo bij ass. HA vragen(of telefonisch spreekuur)
voor vrouwen hebben ze vaginale tabletten die diep in de vagina moeten, dit moet voor het slapen, er zit een inbrenghuls bij, er bestaat ook canesten creme voor de uitwendige delen, dus schaamlippen en penis kunnen daarmee behandeld worden.
het is een kuur, dus moet afgemaakt worden(3 tabletten)hoelang precies de creme gebruikt moet worden weet ik niet precies, maar als je dat middel vraagt kan je dat ook gelijk vragen.
soms wil een HA wel even een afspraak om te zien of het werkelijk een schimmelinfectie is.
en het kan ook zijn dat hij liever met een ander middel behandeld, er zijn nl meerdere medicijnen/creme,s.
ik zou iig geen voetschimmel product gebruiken er staat niet voor niets bij dat het voor de voeten is!!
sterkte

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elinlicious,

Zoals Sietske al aangaf, dit is idd besmettelijk. Voor meer informatie over een vaginale schimmelinfectie is dit een artikel hierover: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...himmelinfectie. Misschien heb je er nog iets aan!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## idalien

THE ANSWER!

Lieve meiden, 

Ik weet precies wat jullie meemaken. Een aantal jaren geleden heb ik last gekregen van vaginale schimmel infecties, zo uit het niets, die voor een aantal jaren aanhielden. Het begon met 1 in het half jaar, en eindigde met ontelbare infecties het hele jaar door. Ik werd van dokter naar dokter gestuurd, en aan alle medicijnen geholpen die er maar bestonden, maar niets hielp. Vorig jaar was ik de wanhoop nabij!!!! Ik wist niet meer hoe ik verder moest met deze vreselijke aandoening. Elke dag was weer overleven met deze 'kut' aandoening! Zalfjes smeren, pijn hebben, geen seks meer met mijn vriend enz...... Ik kon niet accepteren dat ik hier mee verder moest.

Na maanden zelf research te hebben gedaan, heb ik zelf een behandeling geschreven. Een schimmelinfectie geeft aan dat er iets mis is met je huishouding en leefstijl. Ik heb een dieet en programma geschreven dat heel kort en krachtig is, en door iedereen te volgen is als je het maar wilt, maar je MOET een aantal maanden dingen drastisch veranderen! Ik ben nu precies een jaar compleet schimmelvrij, en ik weet ook zeker dat het nooit meer zal terug komen! Ik voel me weer herboren!

Als je serieus van je schimmel infecties af wilt komen, mail me dan, en ik stuur je mijn simpele 2 kantjes geschreven behandeling zonder medicijnen!. Ook kan ik je ondersteuning geven in de komende tijd als je met de behandeling begint.

Er is een antwoord, maar die ligt niet bij de medicijnen en dokters, maar bij jezelf!

Liefs....

email: [email protected]

----------


## idalien

THE ANSWER!

Lieve meiden, 

Ik weet precies wat jullie meemaken. Een aantal jaren geleden heb ik last gekregen van vaginale schimmel infecties, zo uit het niets, die voor een aantal jaren aanhielden. Het begon met 1 in het half jaar, en eindigde met ontelbare infecties het hele jaar door. Ik werd van dokter naar dokter gestuurd, en aan alle medicijnen geholpen die er maar bestonden, maar niets hielp. Vorig jaar was ik de wanhoop nabij!!!! Ik wist niet meer hoe ik verder moest met deze vreselijke aandoening. Elke dag was weer overleven met deze 'kut' aandoening! Zalfjes smeren, pijn hebben, geen seks meer met mijn vriend enz...... Ik kon niet accepteren dat ik hier mee verder moest.

Na maanden zelf research te hebben gedaan, heb ik zelf een behandeling geschreven. Een schimmelinfectie geeft aan dat er iets mis is met je huishouding en leefstijl. Ik heb een dieet en programma geschreven dat heel kort en krachtig is, en door iedereen te volgen is als je het maar wilt, maar je MOET een aantal maanden dingen drastisch veranderen! Ik ben nu precies een jaar compleet schimmelvrij, en ik weet ook zeker dat het nooit meer zal terug komen! Ik voel me weer herboren!

Als je serieus van je schimmel infecties af wilt komen, mail me dan, en ik stuur je mijn simpele 2 kantjes geschreven behandeling zonder medicijnen!. Ook kan ik je ondersteuning geven in de komende tijd als je met de behandeling begint.

Er is een antwoord, maar die ligt niet bij de medicijnen en dokters, maar bij jezelf!

Liefs....

Voor "the answer" mail : [email protected]

----------


## christel1

Ik krijg meestal een schimmelinfectie na een kuur antibiotica, vraag ik gelijk aan de HA een voorschrift voor sporanox (2 x 2) pillen 's morgens en 's avonds en de dag daarna ben ik er van af. Wat ook veel gegeven wordt in België is Daktarin vaginale gel, is ook met een inbrengding maar vind dat niet zo prettig gevoel.

----------


## idalien

Het probleem is alleen met Daktarin dat het tijdelijk helpt. Natuurlijk ervaren sommige vrouwen enkel een paar keer in hun leven een schimmelinfectie en komen ze er met een kuur goed mee weg, maar voor de vrouwen die net als mij jaren lang schimmelinfecties hebben gehad werkt dat niet meer. Ik zou het zoiezo afraden voor iedereen, want het maakt je immuumsysteem heel zwak. Greetz

----------


## dotito

Moet wel niet alles zijn zo'n schimmelinfectie, gelukkig heb ik zoiets nog nooit gehad.Zal maar hout vast houden :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, dat jeukt verschrikkelijk en je kan daar nu toch moeilijk lopen krabben hé ? 
@Idalien, ik had dat vroeger ook regelmatig en de gyneacoloog heeft dan gevraagd hoe dikwijls ik mij waste en ik zei "dagelijks" en die antwoordde doodleuk, mevrouw u bent te proper ????? Je wast alle goeie schimmels ook weg, ik was me nu nog dagelijks maar niet altijd meer daaronder met zeep, gewoon afspoelen dus. 
Greetz

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb last van irritatie en wat jeuk bij mijn vagina. Geen last van afscheiding. Kan het dan toch een schimmelinfectie zijn? Ik wastte altijd met zeep, maar daar ben ik nu mee gestopt en heb speciale wasmousse gekocht.

----------


## sietske763

ha okio,
lijkt zeer erg op een schimmelinfectie, ik had ook nooit afscheiding,
oorzaak schimmelinfectie vaak na AB kuur of door wassen met zeep,
goede behandeling;3 vaginale canesten tabletten!evt partner met zalf mee behandelen.
sterkte

----------


## Oki07

Weet je of ik daarvoor langs de huisarts moet of kan dat ook via de assistente. Heb niet zo'n behoefte aan inwendig onderzoek  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oki07

Ik krijg via de huisarts een driedaagse kuur, dus ook weer geregeld.

----------


## kor295

ja zeer zekker, 90% van alle schimmelinfectie zijn besmettelijk. Een andere kwestie kan zijn of het wel of niet droog of nat is.

----------

